# San Diego Summer 2019 - 8/31/19



## shawnyboy (Jul 25, 2019)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SanDiegoSummer2019 

Hello SoCal cubers! San Diego Summer 2019 is open for registration! Come if you enjoy 3x3, OH, 2x2, 5x5, or Skewb.


----------

